# promise PDC40775 (SATA 300 TX2plus) (rev 02) problems

## ixo

Hi,

I just bought a promise card:

```
00:0f.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC40775 (SATA 300 TX2plus) (rev 02)

```

It has two sata and two ide slots. I connected one sata and one ide disk. Both are seen at boot promt (and from windows which I used for testing that the hardware is ok), but I can see only the sata disk from linux:

```
#dmesg

. . .

sata_promise 0000:00:0f.0: version 1.04

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0f.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0802200 ctl 0xE0802238 bmdma 0x0 irq 10

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE0802280 ctl 0xE08022B8 bmdma 0x0 irq 10

scsi0 : sata_promise

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA7, 976773168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi1 : sata_promise

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

  Vendor: ATA       Model: SAMSUNG HD501LJ   Rev: CR10

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 976773168 512-byte hdwr sectors (500108 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usbmon: debugfs is not available

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0f.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000c400

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:07.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0f.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.3: irq 10, io base 0x0000c800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

. . .

```

nothing about the ide disk.

I compiled the following low level drivers into the kernel (no modules):

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=y   (seems to work)
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y
> 
> CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST=y
> ...

 

These PDC drivers do not include PDC40775 (from lspci).

Does anybody know if this is the problem and how to fix it?

Best Regards, ixo

----------

## didymos

Well, if one is standard IDE, you need to configure the kernel to use the appropriate IDE drivers.  With 2.6.19, you may be able to use libata instead, in which case both drives will appear as SCSI disks.

[edit] Ok, nevermind.  I misread that.  You did select the drivers.

----------

## didymos

Could you post the entire kernel config?

----------

## ixo

The sata disk works like a charm.

Linux does not see the ide disk. The comments in kernel log say that the PDC drivers support:

Promise Ultra33 or PDC20246

Promise Ultra66 or PDC20262

Promise Ultra100 or PDC20265/PDC20267/PDC20268

PROMISE PDC202{68|69|70|71|75|76|77}

So they do not support PDC40775 which lspci reports. I cannot find a driver in the kernel for that.

Regards ixo.

----------

## ixo

kernel config is:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.18-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

----------

## didymos

OK, but I still want the kernel config. Humor me.

----------

## ixo

We seem to have parallel tasks   :Razz: 

----------

## didymos

What is the deal with posts not appearing today?  This is like the third time I've seen stuff posted before my or someone else's posts appear minutes later, which then causes those posts to make little sense, or to become redundant (or both).

----------

## didymos

Ok, now my insisting on the kernel config is even more pointless.  Turns out that you just can't use the PATA port on that card without using at least a 2.6.19 kernel (as far as I know).  That's a guess though, because the Promise PATA support in 2.6.19 is for 20x chipsets.  It might work if you enable Generic ATA support; I doubt it.  I think 2.6.20 has better driver support, but I haven't messed with that kernel so far.  It's possible that the PATA port could work with the 20x drivers, but I doubt that too; really doubt it.

----------

